# [Q] Ics Launcher



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Can Some one make an ICS Launcher, a LEGIT one???


----------



## AdamLC (Oct 17, 2011)

I doubt anyone will waste the time now the ICS source is out!


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

true above me..


----------

